# Need help with New Mexico



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Taos would work too. All of those resorts have beginner terrain. About the only thing I can say that is against Taos is that this will be the first full season they allow snowboarding. So their ride school may not be the greatest. 

Angel Fire would probably be the next best resort to go to.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

How is Santa Fe compare to Angel Fire? Santa Fe is closer for me. But will it be worth it to drive the extra distant for Angel Fire?


----------



## k5glad (Sep 10, 2009)

I live in New Mexico and learned at Santa Fe. Its cheaper than all the rest and Id say the best in the state for beginners. Angel fire is good too but taos is way too steap for beginners. A green there is equal to blues and some blacks at SF. They were open to snowboarding last year too...


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

angel fire has slope side lodging while santa fe doesn't. They also have some decent deals on lodging/lift tickets. 
Santa Fe has excellent New Mexican food. Lodging there is a little pricey. It's not but like 16 miles to the slopes. Angel Fire has a few good eating joints with an excellent chinese place.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks guys. hmm prehaps i can stay in town instead of slope side for santa fe? it should be a 20 minute drive to the slope? any recommendations for lodging and places for discount tickets? 

for ski apache, is the top of the mountain area beginner friendly? i like the fact that it is a completely opened area, but it is marked as a blue run. i am not sure if that is a good place for someone to start on. i started on a green at breckenridge which was super mellow and pretty easy for anyone.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd just go to the cheapest resort if one is just learning how to ride. You just need one mellow slope to keep yourself occupied. I did my first couple days at a resort called sipapu. It's very small but it was all that I needed. Ski Santa Fe is pretty cheap and a very nice ski area but it will be busy then, especially the beginner areas. Ski Apache would be legit but it could also not have enough snow at that point. I would recommend Sipapu, Angelfire, Pajarito, or Taos. (maybe red river too.) Not too many lift ticket deals, try liftopia.com for some mediocre deals.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks for the infos! sounds like i will hit angel fire this christmas, since everyone seems to have good things to say about them...


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, I just got off the phone with the Angel fire resort. Seems like they only offer 4 day minimum stay. I am only going for 2 days. Is it better to stay in Taos city and just drive to angel fire? How is the driving condition during Christmas from Taos city to Angel Fire?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Eagles Nest is only 10 miles from Angel Fire and 18 miles from Red River. I stayed there a couple years ago and lodging was cheap (less than $100 a night).


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Eagle Nest lodging
angel nest retreat 6 miles from angel fire, clean, kitchens, but not fancy.
Gold pan Motel in Eagle nest clean but not fancy. Some with kitchens.
Laguna vista lodge is the nicest place. You can talk them down in price if you work at it. More expensive but you can get a 2 bedroom with living room and kitchen that is pretty nice.
There is an econo lodge and a couple of other places but I don't have any experience with them. All places have good views of Wheeler peak with bowls and chutes that would even give Killz a chubby.


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

This last January was my first time to go and I went to pajarito in Los Alamos, NM. I thoroughly enjoyed it. They have a helpful friendly staff and a pretty good selection of runs. I taught myself how to board here. The only complaint that i have is that the beginner lift was out of order while i was there. they had plenty of green runs that were a lot of fun to learn on though. decently priced and very little if any lines for lift. overall an Grade A experience for me. :thumbsup:


----------

